# Coconut Oil Finish



## KevinBrown (Mar 5, 2009)

I build drums and am always on the look out for an organic finish. I've found that coconut oil works well. Anyone have any other suggestions or mixtures / techniques with coconut oil? I've thought about mixing it with orange oil as well, but haven't tried it. Some of the drums have carvings and when the coconut oil dries, it can get in the carvings and turn white (back into a butter). Any suggestions for this? What I've done in the past is gone over it quick with a heat gun and then wiped it up... thinned it out a bit I guess.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The coconut oil will never completely dry. If you want an organic finish how about shellac ?.

Regards

Jerry
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------

